# What's the worst thing your 'poo has chewed?



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I came home from work today to find that when our nanny had taken the kids upstairs and left Rosie downstairs, she had chewed three large lumps out of the sitting room wall! I was speechless.

So, I was wondering, in an attempt to make me feel better, if your dog has chewed anything more bizarre or annoying?

Louise (off to find the bitter apple spray) and Rosie (in disgrace)


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie chewed a hole in my wall! Someone tried to deliver a parcel and knocked the door while I was out. As I live in a flat with intercom thing we don't usually get knocks at the door so it was the new sound that did it I think! I was really upset about it at the time but a wee bit of pollyfiller and paint and u would never know! Emma x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

My sideboard in the hall!!! Bit of tikka curry paste stopped her xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

humnh....well she destroyed 80 dollar slippers....while we were out and she was a little baby, she managed to open the closet and rip to shreads my lambskin slippers 
but the funiest thing she chewed up was a book on dog training!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pareto has a thing for my bras! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I bought some rather expensive boots back in the autumn and made the mistake of leaving them lying around. To be honest I caught Daisy before any real damage was done but they do have a couple of teeth indentations on the top! 

The things that upset me the most are the kids toys, not my everyday stuff for my setting but when the kids get xmas presents and Daisy chews them. She chewed a wing off Henry's Pokeman dragon. I hid it and thought I would get a new one on ebay without him noticing as I thought he would be really upset. When he found it (rubbish hiding by me) he looked at it for a while and said 'I will pretend that the black dragon attacked him' Bless him, I am still getting him a new one though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sezra said:


> I bought some rather expensive boots back in the autumn and made the mistake of leaving them lying around. To be honest I caught Daisy before any real damage was done but they do have a couple of teeth indentations on the top!
> 
> The things that upset me the most are the kids toys, not my everyday stuff for my setting but when the kids get xmas presents and Daisy chews them. She chewed a wing off Henry's Pokeman dragon. I hid it and thought I would get a new one on ebay without him noticing as I thought he would be really upset. When he found it (rubbish hiding by me) he looked at it for a while and said 'I will pretend that the black dragon attacked him' Bless him, I am still getting him a new one though.



AWWWW little Henry....that is so sweet


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Erm Izzie started it off one time as a pup, she decided to start ripping up part of the carpet on the stairs & now Poppy helps her! I'll get a picture later haha.

& bless little Henry


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> humnh....well she destroyed 80 dollar slippers....while we were out and she was a little baby, she managed to open the closet and rip to shreads my lambskin slippers
> but the funiest thing she chewed up was a book on dog training!!!!!!!!


Excellent, clever doggie!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Emma said:


> Maggie chewed a hole in my wall! Someone tried to deliver a parcel and knocked the door while I was out. As I live in a flat with intercom thing we don't usually get knocks at the door so it was the new sound that did it I think! I was really upset about it at the time but a wee bit of pollyfiller and paint and u would never know! Emma x


Unfortunately Rosie chose a really really old wall - polyfilla just isn't going to cut it! It's a wall that curves around the side of our fireplace and is interesting because it looks like there must be a concealed space behind it. I've often joked that there might be dead bodies hidden in there (that part of our house is from the 1600s) and my friend said today that maybe Rosie got a whiff of something and was trying to dig it out! Let's hope not, eh!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ohhh god! Let's hope not! :s


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How intriguing!  I love old interesting places and finding out about their history although I am hoping no hidden bodies for you!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Ohhh god! Let's hope not! :s





Sezra said:


> How intriguing!  I love old interesting places and finding out about their history although I am hoping no hidden bodies for you!


I think it might be an optical illusion - it looks like there is a space but actually it's quite small. Still, if she chews any more and a skull falls out, I'll let you know


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I think it might be an optical illusion - it looks like there is a space but actually it's quite small. Still, if she chews any more and a skull falls out, I'll let you know


Haha it would certainly be interesting! But freaky & gross at the same time, so lets hope not


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh Louise I really feel for u! What a shame. I could have cried and cried when I saw my wall. To date it's the only real damage Maggie has ever done! So really I have got off lightly. My collie when I was growing up was a nightmare! Kitchen table destroyed, window ledge chewed, skirtings chewed and wallpaper off the wall. When I decided to get Maggie my dad told me she would ruin my nice new house just like our old dog. So I feel a bit smug getting to 10months with only that. Emma x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Emma said:


> Oh Louise I really feel for u! What a shame. I could have cried and cried when I saw my wall. To date it's the only real damage Maggie has ever done! So really I have got off lightly. My collie when I was growing up was a nightmare! Kitchen table destroyed, window ledge chewed, skirtings chewed and wallpaper off the wall. When I decided to get Maggie my dad told me she would ruin my nice new house just like our old dog. So I feel a bit smug getting to 10months with only that. Emma x


Ah, thanks, Emma but it's okay, it's only a wall and it'll get fixed somehow. It's rather annoying and it is definitely the worst thing Rosie has done and quite out of character for her these days, but bitter apple will put a stop to it and I doubt it's the worst thing to have happened to this house over the years!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Skirting board, remote controls, DVD, Nivea lip salve which came out the other end saying Nivea still, ollie lives the crunch from plastic... Oh and a nibble on horse manure, cow poo and occasionally his own poi
Worst of all though was a packet of pills which I didn't realise he could access, £120 vet visit later where he was made sick and fortunately he was ok


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Skirting board, remote controls, DVD, Nivea lip salve which came out the other end saying Nivea still, ollie lives the crunch from plastic... Oh and a nibble on horse manure, cow poo and occasionally his own poi
> Worst of all though was a packet of pills which I didn't realise he could access, £120 vet visit later where he was made sick and fortunately he was ok


Oh my goodness, he is definitely worse than Rosie! You must have to be so tidy! I caught Rosie going at the wall again today, so I did the bitter apple spray (and redid the aversion thing by soaking cotton wool in it and putting it in her mouth - her face was a picture) and so far she has stayed away from it since.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Oh my goodness, he is definitely worse than Rosie! You must have to be so tidy! I caught Rosie going at the wall again today, so I did the bitter apple spray (and redid the aversion thing by soaking cotton wool in it and putting it in her mouth - her face was a picture) and so far she has stayed away from it since.


I'm imagining Rosie's face to be like that baby that was on You Tube having his first taste of lemon!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I'm imagining Rosie's face to be like that baby that was on You Tube having his first taste of lemon!!!


Ha, yes. It's the look they give you though, of absolute disbelief that you could have been so mean! Luckily, with two kids under five, I am immune!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Today Benji has chewed the edge of a large rug in the sitting room. This wouldn't be so bad, but it was covering up the bleached patches left on the carpet from a stain remover used on puddles he had made when he was a little pup. I am not happy


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

when my eldest cockapoo was a pup she chewed a big wad of notes i had ready to put on the bank,only 2 £20 notes were of any use because you could still see the serial number xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OH GOD! Mandy that is terrible, I think you probably win there! :S x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OH GOD! Mandy that is terrible, I think you probably win there! :S x


Haha yeh what a little brat lol xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

mandym said:


> Haha yeh what a little brat lol xxx


Yeah i'd probably have cried! Lol, bet you didn't leave money in reach after that though xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

This certainly wasn't as financially valuable as Mandy's money, but this morning, minutes before we were heading out of the door, Rosie stole and ate the sandwiches I'd made with our new dinosaur sandwich cutter for my son to take to pre-school! Cue frantic running around to make new ones and stil get to pre-school on time.

Those pesky dogs...


----------



## rach84 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I bought some rather expensive boots back in the autumn and made the mistake of leaving them lying around. To be honest I caught Daisy before any real damage was done but they do have a couple of teeth indentations on the top!
> 
> The things that upset me the most are the kids toys, not my everyday stuff for my setting but when the kids get xmas presents and Daisy chews them. She chewed a wing off Henry's Pokeman dragon. I hid it and thought I would get a new one on ebay without him noticing as I thought he would be really upset. When he found it (rubbish hiding by me) he looked at it for a while and said 'I will pretend that the black dragon attacked him' Bless him, I am still getting him a new one though.



My eldest loves animals and he has loads and loads! Now about 1/3 of them have some part of their anatomy missing....legs...arms..tails..the worst thing is though is that she takes them in the garden and once she had his lizard which looked so real. I ran at her shouting like a right fool ......must have sounded like a right looney haha. They have got better though and try and keep them out of her way!! 
Rachel xx


----------

